# How To Deal With Hospital Doctors



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 4, 2019)

(Or not, if you're diabetic!)



From this blog:  https://blog.andertoons.com


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 5, 2019)

I think that patient will get their just desserts.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 5, 2019)

He wanted to eat dessert at an hotel.

Pudding On The Ritz!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 7, 2019)

This reminds me of my stay in hospital when I was first diagnosed. I had put my name down for apple crumble and custard but was told that I couldn't have it due to the fact that my blood glucose levels were still in the stratosphere. Instead I had a milk pudding of a type that I hadn't had since I left school. It was actually quite nice but it wasn't apple crumble.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 7, 2019)

How disappointing 

R had to bring food in for me when I was in hospital when I was first diagnosed, because I have so many food intolerances.  Having heard about the stuff they gave him when he was in recently with his spinal facture, I'm quite glad to have had the excuse of the food intolerances!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 8, 2019)

The food at the Hull Royal Infirmary was pretty good. The team that delivered it to everyone was very efficient. Water was a bit of an issue, there was a lady with a trolley that brought you a jug twice a day but it was nowhere near enough. Liz was bringing me bottled water every day.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 8, 2019)

One time, on a Sunday, I was told that the meal trolley had arrived so I took my insulin only to be told that my meal wasn't there.

Kitchen was closed so staff had to run around to get me something to eat.


----------

